# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ushtria Amerikane zhvillon Telepatinë Sintetike - komunkimi përmes mendimeve

## strongman

Ushtria e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, është duke zhvilluar një teknologji, të njohur si telepatia sintetike, teknologji kjo që do të lejonte njerëzit të shkruajnë një email ose të krijojnë një mesazh zëri dhe ta dërgojnë atë, pa pasur nëvojë të ndezin kompjuterin, të shtypin numrat e telefonit, apo të thojnë ndonjë fjalë.

Koncepti i kësaj teknologjie bazohet në lëximin e aktivitetit elektrik të trurit duke përdorur një EEG ose një elektroencefalogramë.

Udhëheqësi i këtij projekti shkencor, Mike DZmura nga Universiteti i Kalifornisë, thotë Unë mendoj se kjo do të bëhët vetëm një mënyrë tjetër e komunikimit.

Ideja e komunikimit vetëm përmes mendimeve, nuk është diqka e re. Në vitet 1960ta, një kërkues vendosi një EEG në kokën e tij, dhe më pak ushtrime, ai arriti të shkruaj kodin e Morsit përmes valëve alfa të trurit.

Kërkimet për këtë projekt financohen nga ushtria e SHBA-ve dhe janë duke u zhvilluar në Univeristetin e Kalifornisë, Irivine, Universitetin e Carnegie Mellonit, si dhe në Universitetin e Merilendit.

artikullin e plote mund ta gjeni ketu:
http://www.blog.kosdir.com/artikulli...ine-sintetike/

----------

